# Prague for 4 days.. where/when to get Czech Crown?



## jan (19 Mar 2013)

heading to prague for a few days..
I have read that they except euro but that it would be better to have czech crown.. naturally..

So what would be my cheapest option for getting CZR?
 - get some here before we go - in a bank - and if so would we need to order it?
 - use ATM card over there?
 - exchange bureau at airport there? though i guess that this is an expensive option..

and how much would we need for 4 days?

thanks in advance..


----------



## Time (19 Mar 2013)

Use the ATMs. Easiest and cheapest way of doing things.


----------



## jan (19 Mar 2013)

thanks for the prompt reply..

so do you think i would get away with just arriving there without getting some CZk here first? would need to be able to get an ATM in the airpot then in order to get CZK for transport to the city,.?


----------



## Time (19 Mar 2013)

There are several ATMs in the arrivals hall so it should not be an issue.


----------



## TrundleAlong (20 Mar 2013)

I am probably one of the only people in the whole world who doesn't use an ATM card. How would I go about getting hold of the local currency?  Are there plenty of banks around and how would it work at the weekend?


----------



## Boyd (20 Mar 2013)

If you dont have an ATM card at least get some CZK out in your local BOI/AIB etc before you go. Or else get travellers cheques. Relying entirely on bank in foreign country isnt a good idea IMO.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Mar 2013)

TrundleAlong said:


> I am probably one of the only people in the whole world who doesn't use an ATM card. How would I go about getting hold of the local currency? Are there plenty of banks around and how would it work at the weekend?


 
I'd just advise getting rid of your anathema to using ATM cards, it really just makes life so much easier. The last thing I'd want on a holiday is stress about trying to find a bank open or some place that accepts travellers cheques.


----------



## jan (20 Mar 2013)

@ trudgealong.. hello - you just took over my thread!! trudge along to your own thread!


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2013)

JAN: I would always get a small amount of local currency (at my local BOI/AIB) just to get me started and then head to the ATM at my leisure, but then I am the plan A followed by plan B type.

Do enjoy Prague. It's just fab.


----------



## browtal (20 Mar 2013)

Dont fall for the crooks selling local currency in the street 'Great Rate'. They will have a couple of notes on top of a lot of rubbish.  Enjoy this wonderful city


----------



## Magpie (21 Mar 2013)

browtal said:


> Dont fall for the crooks selling local currency in the street 'Great Rate'. They will have a couple of notes on top of a lot of rubbish.  Enjoy this wonderful city



You can also get arrested, since it is illegal there to both buy and sell currency outside of licensed premises.


----------



## itsallwrong (21 Mar 2013)

ATM card's must have the Cirrus logo to work abroad.
Street hawks will rip you off.
And a common rip is exchanging you Slovenian money which looks very like Czech but way less worth.
Likewise will the exchange booths that are dotted around the city.
ATM card's do charge for withdrawing a foreign currency - best to check.
Safest bet is at dublin airport.
Then you are on the plane not worried about the other end.

Jan - and how much would we need for 4 days?
Depends what you intend doing in the four days.

If you can try [broken link removed] for food.
Many a night spent in that place with steak...
Sorry have to go.. starting to get tearful here..


----------



## Time (21 Mar 2013)

> ATM card's must have the Cirrus logo to work abroad.


Visa debit cards will work ok.


----------



## T McGibney (21 Mar 2013)

itsallwrong said:


> ATM card's do charge for withdrawing a foreign currency - best to check.
> Safest bet is at dublin airport.
> Then you are on the plane not worried about the other end.



You will pay heavily for the privilege of withdrawing cash in foreign currency at Dublin Airport.


----------



## WaterWater (21 Mar 2013)

jan said:


> @ trudgealong.. hello - you just took over my thread!! trudge along to your own thread!


 
I thought that it was a useful question to compliment your own.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Mar 2013)

T McGibney said:


> You will pay heavily for the privilege of withdrawing cash in foreign currency at Dublin Airport.



+1 

Use the atms - its the most cost effective & convenient method.  Bring some euro cash as a backup (in case of problems with our card ) ...and at the back of your mind, work out how you could arrange a western union transfer in the case of an absolute emergency (the latter should never happen - but always good to have a plan).


----------



## jan (23 Mar 2013)

T McGibney said:


> You will pay heavily for the privilege of withdrawing cash in foreign currency at Dublin Airport.



wow - i didn't even know that you could withdraw a different currency - yes and i would imagine that it would be expensive..

no i won't be doing that

i think i ill get a few CZK before i go and use my ATM card over there..



WaterWater said:


> I thought that it was a useful question to compliment your own.



sorry - waterwater - same person as trudgealong?


----------

